# Five Questions to Ask if You Plan to Retire in 2013



## MULTIZ321

Five Questions to Ask if You Plan to Retire in 2013 - by Tom Lauricella/ Personal Finance/ The Wall Street Journal Online


Richard


----------



## irish

i realize that there are a lot of questions to ask before retirement, however, i would like to share my experience with you:
my dad had all the same questions about finance, lifestyle, etc.
he worked all his life (since age 16) . he was really worried that he could not afford to retire so he put it off for 3 more years when things would be more financially appropriate to his lifestyle. at the end of 2 years 11 months he died of a massive heart attack. he never got the chance to retire and enjoy the fruits of ALL the years he worked. right then and there, i came to realize that if YOU wait till EVERYTHING is EXACTLY the way YOU THINK it should be, FATE may not agree with you. learn to live with what you have,ENJOY today because TOMORROW is not promised.  JMO


----------



## Chrisky

Very interesting questions, but some of those questions should have been asked years and years ago, not just before retiring.  
I find that not enough people think ahead,and don't obtain any retirement planning advice.
Irish, very well said.  We know too many people that also decided to wait before retiring for whatever reason, and when they finally did retire were dead within 2 years!


----------



## classiclincoln

That's why I don't let work get in the way of having fun!


----------



## MuranoJo

Irish, I absolutely agree with you!  Thanks for sharing your dad's story.


----------



## Passepartout

It's one of the many things we never know until it's too late to do anything about it. I'm sure happy I pulled the pin at 62.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Another thing about retirement... the body begins to break down. So, you need adequate insurance to take care of it. Medicare alone is worth poo. Every October 15 - December 7, insurance companies roll out their MedicareAdvantage and Prescription Drug Plans (PDP).

As soon as the person is eligible for Medicare, sign up for BOTH Medicare Part A and B. Then, start looking for the most cost-efficient MA or PDP plan. I worked for United Healthcare, and in most of the USA, we offered ZERO premium MA plans. I helped several Senior Citizens take a huge chunk out of their monthly medical costs simply by switching to our MA plans. The great thing about that is if you don't need it, you don't pay for it!

So, not only do you need to prepare for the financial side, you also need to take care of the health side.

TS


----------



## SmithOp

Agree with early retirement, took a buyout at 58 and plan on enjoying in my 60s while I'm still healthy.  

Just watched my dad spend his 70s with medical issues (not able to travel like he planned), and now all that extra income from waiting is going to the nursing home in his 80s.

All these planners look at financial only, quality of life is just as important to enjoy the results of a lifetime of working and saving.


----------



## normab

I think the article misses at least one point.  I don't agree that it's an all or nothing proposition. Everything I read talks a bout the new retirement, a semi-retirement where you may work less hours and make less money, but you end up reaping the health benefits of not working full time and still don't deplete your savings.  Plenty of people do something entirely different than they did for 40 years...

And I agree that no one knows how long their health will be good enough to do all you dream of doing, so those who have adequately financially planned should not be afraid to retire as they have planned.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## geekette

I have a story like Irish's - my dad worked for one company his entire adult life, they were good to him and he was good to them.  semi-retired at 62 and consulted when he wanted to, meanwhile, worked on packing up the family home, prepping the retirement lot, designing the home.  

he dropped dead at 66 one week before breaking ground on the retirement house.

so, yeah, you never know.  

Stop and smell the roses, enjoy The Now.


----------



## x3 skier

Good questions but the first is the most critical. Retired for the first time @ 55 with a reduced pension because I wanted to, consulted probably 55-75% of the time because I wanted to, almost fully retired again @ 65 because I wanted to and enjoying every minute of now not working much at all. 

Spend three months skiing Steamboat every winter and just started building my own airplane to keep busy the rest of the year. My activities fit my budget and if they don't, I select other activities that do. 

Cheers


----------

